# All i wanto know is when the blue light comes on my Acer Chr



## LBB1960 (Feb 17, 2019)

All i want to know is on my acer cb when the blue light comes on my cb does that mean its fully charged . Intel pentium processor .I think its chrome os


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Acer has several chrome books. Which model is it please. You can google for 'acer chromebook model# manual"


----------

